# Kia vehicles



## PM101 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I am interested in purchasing a new Kia and was wondering what people's experience has been with them as I am not so familiar with this brand. Are they reliable, cost effective with respect to parts, etc? The Kia Mohave, that I am looking at, seems to offer good value in terms of features relative to the Mitsubishi Pajero.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

no idea here, but my neighbour had a Kia Sorento for years.
Back in Scotland we live a mile off-road (bumpy farm track) constantly muddy and covered in puddles.
The car survived at least three there-and-back trips a day, over several years, racking up about 20% of its total mileage off-road.
No major maintenance issues at all.

Hope that is some assistance - don't know the Mohave at all.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Don't know the Mohave but we bought a new Cadenza for the office last year, fantastic car. If I wasn't such a brand snob, I'd consider buying one myself.

Only problem we had was that the dealer in Dubai is a bunch of [expletives that would probably get me jailed].


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

that looks like an option... might have a look at one of those


----------



## Jager (May 26, 2012)

While Kia and the other Korean car makers have come a long way, I'd think the Mitsubishi would have better resale value.

If your going to buy it, keep it for 7 years and drive it into the ground then the Kia is fine. If on the other hand your planning to resell in 2 or 3 years time, I think I'd lean towards the Mitsubishi.


----------

